# Cigars to avoid



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys!

Now I know we have quite a few threads about cigars that are worth it. But what about a thread about the ones to avoid?

I want to know which cigars you think are either not worth the time, are overpriced or just plain taste bad. Not trying to put anyone or any brand down, just want to know what you think are true dog rockets.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting thread, of course subjective, but there was one cigar that I had such a bad experience with (not the Diesel that I smoked recently) that I can say "yikes" to. It was a Te-Amo. This was years ago, but that was the only cigar I remember that gave me a headache. It was not good at all. Some people seem to like them. Many don't. Te-Amo comes from Mexico. There were a couple others that I bought at some bodegas with small humidors here in the city that were GOD AWFUL, but I cannot recall their names. But I remember Te-Amo. Oh boy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Interesting thread, of course subjective, but there was one cigar that I had such a bad experience with (not the Diesel that I smoked recently) that I can say "yikes" to. It was a Te-Amo. This was years ago, but that was the only cigar I remember that gave me a headache. It was not good at all. Some people seem to like them. Many don't. Te-Amo comes from Mexico. There were a couple others that I bought at some bodegas with small humidors here in the city that were GOD AWFUL, but I cannot recall their names. But I remember Te-Amo. Oh boy.


Te-Amo means "no thank you" in Mexican. :biggrin1:

Also... Rocky Patel Fumas... If you could imagine what smoking a suppository would taste like, I think it would taste like this.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Who makes the Te-Amo?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Who makes the Te-Amo?


A. Turrent


----------



## Stevebro (Jul 8, 2010)

Lower priced, off-label Gurkhas (Park Ave, Sherpa) have been consistently lackluster to me. Maybe their higher priced stuff us good... don't know that I'll bother trying.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Te-Amo means "no thank you" in Mexican. :biggrin1:
> 
> Also... Rocky Patel Fumas... If you could imagine what smoking a suppository would taste like, I think it would taste like this.


Actually it means 'I love you', no thank you is 'no, gracias' 

I've heard pretty much all the un-smokables are just that. I personally haven't had a cigar that I would tell anyone to stay away from, yet anyway...


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Flor de Filipinas & I will second the Te Amo.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

yay gurkha park ave. are boring.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> yay gurkha park ave. are boring.


Here is where the subjectivity comes in to place. I actually like the Park Ave, i have about 4 left from a box i bought a while back. The are really mild and i smoked the hell out of them when i was a newb to cigars. I like stronger cigars now, but it's a decent breakfast stoge.

Anyways, Park ave's arent super amazing or complex, but i wouldn't call them dog rockets either.

My contribution, 
Ron Mexico - real bad
Most of the thompson house labeled cigars.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

The borderline so-so cigars are not ones that I personally would tell people to AVOID, especially newbies. Boring smokes are just that-- boring. I have had several of them. That doesn't mean one should stay clear of them. I would tell them that they might not be that great, if they asked for my opinion. 

I feel that smoking is a journey and they have to experience certain things. 

But that Te-Amo, Jesus Christ. I still remember that, years later. That would be the one exception: AVOID Te-Amo.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Guantanameras taste like cigarettes and ashtray funk. If you go to a country that sells Habanos, do yourself a favour and spend the extra cash to buy something worth smoking.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Funny you should say that, because one of the first cigars I had was a Guantanamera from a friend of mine.

I have to be honest, it was a pretty uneventful smoke and maybe that's why I didn't smoke cigars regularly until later in my life.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mavmech13 said:


> Actually it means 'I love you', no thank you is 'no, gracias'


I guess I should've used the sarcasm font when I posted that comment. :doh: :lol:


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

If the name doesn't give it away, believe me when I say to avoid Dynomite (at least in my experience)


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

As mentioned, anything from Thompson (both their cigars and their business practices suck).

I also have bad memories of smoking an Olor Fuerte


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

For *ME* any cigar that is not LONG LEAF FILLER. Hate spitting out bits of tobacco after each puff.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> For *ME* any cigar that is not LONG LEAF FILLER. Hate spitting out bits of tobacco after each puff.


Such as?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

The only cigars that spring to mind that I would avoid are:

Any Savoy bundled cigar, unless you really like the taste of smoking a humidor.

La Finca Maduro, it stains your lips and fingers, and isn't that great.

Gurkha Black Dragon Fury sucked, as did the G5 avenger.

Trust me, a lot of premium cigars that look nice, can still suck.

I've wasted quite a good bit of money on premiums that blow.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I tried a Te-Amo a few years back. I remember I had to go out to the back yard & smoke one of the dogs terds to get the bad taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Lets see....

Cuban cigars that you get at a tourist resort, cruise, or hotspot. 

I second the Thompson.
I tenth the Te Amo
I havent had too much luck with Fonseca
I dont smoke Acids
Crap I have so many i dont like i cant remember.

All I can remember is what i do like.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Acid
Don Tomas
Te Amo


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Such as?


I'm drawing a blank right now. I will look at my cigar journal when I get home. I do know that if the description doesn't say "LONG FILLER" I will start researching it until I'm satisfied that it is (google is my friend). I'm pretty sure they were not brand name cigars.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> I tried a Te-Amo a few years back. I remember I had to go out to the back yard & smoke one of the dogs terds to get the bad taste out of my mouth.


Back in the early 90's the Te-Amo Robusto N was my official Myrtle Beach Golf Trip Stick. We used to call them Laoretti's. Not bad as I remember. For old times sake I picked up a 5'er of the robusto M's last month. At just over $2 a stick I wuz robbed.

Dando


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

I picked up a Te-Amo from my local shop and have it sitting in my humidor at home. After all this hate for it I'm hesitant to give it a try. Why are they so bad? Bland, one-dimensional, horrid taste, draw?


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

The Rob M I had a couple weeks ago was harsh. Like burning the roof of your mouth harsh leaving a bad aftertaste.

I have 4 left and normally when a stick does that to me it gets tossed into the tub of death. But since I have fond memories of those golf trips and the Te-Amo Robs (which were all I could afford at the time) that accompanied me on those 90 - 110 stroke rounds, I will let them sit a looong time and hope for the best. I really want them to be good but...

Dando


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

My worst experiences :

CAO Italia : lots of harsh and tobacco taste only. I don't know how people may adore them
Perdomo Habano Corojo : one of the most beautiful looking cigars, great burn, amazing ash but absolutely bland taste


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> I guess I should've used the sarcasm font when I posted that comment. :doh: :lol:


Haha damn I'm usually pretty good at detecting the sarcasm as I am a real sarcastic person lol. My bad :doh:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> My worst experiences :
> 
> CAO Italia : lots of harsh and tobacco taste only. I don't know how people may adore them
> Perdomo Habano Corojo : one of the most beautiful looking cigars, great burn, amazing ash but absolutely bland taste


I must have gotten a fantastic box of Italias then. Very spicey and dramatic flavors.
One that I am not liking is the Sancho Panza double mad - tossed the first two of a fiver less than half way.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

spanish galleon.. first few draws come w/ garbage bin smell... once it was gone there was a hint of sourness along the first 1/2, second 1/2 it got plugged thank god


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> One that I am not liking is the Sancho Panza double mad - tossed the first two of a fiver less than half way.


:hmm: Don't understand that one.... love those Panzas.

But that Te-Amo, wow. I honestly think that one can put someone in the hospital.

La Finca has been surprising to me.... although, it was not a maduro, the ones I bought are becoming very good after sitting for over a year-- well worth the .80 cents a stick I paid.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Gurkha
Acid
Graycliff

I have never had a good one and I quit trying to find one.:hippie:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

BKDW said:


> :hmm: Don't understand that one.... love those Panzas.
> 
> From what I have read I thought I would like them to. They have only been in my box for just over a month, so will let them rest a while before trying again.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Gurkha
> Acid
> Graycliff
> 
> I have never had a good one and I quit trying to find one.:hippie:


I like the Gurkha Factum & Centurion
ACID - I'm embarrassed to say I have a small tub full. WTF was :der: thinking?
Graycliff = FAIL

Dando


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> BKDW said:
> 
> 
> > :hmm: Don't understand that one.... love those Panzas.
> ...


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> I'm drawing a blank right now. I will look at my cigar journal when I get home. I do know that if the description doesn't say "LONG FILLER" I will start researching it until I'm satisfied that it is (google is my friend). I'm pretty sure they were not brand name cigars.


According to my journal- On September 12th, 2009 I smoked a "Caribbean Rounds", Churchill. My notes only stated that it was "not very good" and was "coming apart in my mouth". When I filled in the details I recorded it to be a Nicaraguan, short filler. As this was gifted to me I did not have a cost. This is the cigar that turned me off of anything but long filler.

P.S. My journal also tells me who gave it to me, the time of day I smoked it and that I was drinking Glenlivet Single Malt Scotch whisky at the time. Would also say that my last several months of journal entries consist of just the cigar bands&#8230; wish I had kept up with my journaling its fun to look back, oh well.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had a few less-than-favorable experiences and I would assume they were just about all subjective or had construction issues, which in my mind is different that being a true "dog rocket" (which I tend to think has more to do with taste since even premiums can have the occasional construction issues). Having said that, the only one that I have put out early because I just couldn't stand it any more was a Graycliff G2 "Pirate" (torpedo). That thing just tasted like an ash-hole...


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Blackham said:


> spanish galleon.. first few draws come w/ garbage bin smell... once it was gone there was a hint of sourness along the first 1/2, second 1/2 it got plugged thank god


Can't go wrong with the antique box I have from them though!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Gurkha 
El Major
Graycliff
Anything Infused
Nica Libre (have gone downhill from initial release which wasn't bad)
5 Vegas Cask (also have gone downhill)
CAO Soprano (wrapper issues)
Cu-Avana Intenso


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

RP Fumas...........el yucko.
Devil Weed..........has that bitter CT wrap flavor, all the way thru. Avoid it.
Acid Earthiness.........unless you like swigging from a perfume bottle. Shameful waste of good tobacco.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

3/4s of all Gurkhas
Most bunlde cigars that you can get anyday @ $19.99
Graycliff....... why even bother
Cain F... I know ima get blasted for it, but they are all power..... I like a good flavor over power.
Acids......... eh... they are ok to dabble with for noobs. But for the same cost you can get a better smoke.

Check out this thread from a while back to. Should help you out on waht to avoid: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/259362-5-least-favorite-cigars.html


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> 3/4s of all Gurkhas
> Most bunlde cigars that you can get anyday @ $19.99
> Graycliff....... why even bother
> Cain F... I know ima get blasted for it, but they are all power..... I like a good flavor over power.
> ...


I actually like the Cain F 550, but none of the other Cains. I think it is the only one which tastes good. I don't like its big nicotine hit, I have to smoke it slow. Won't blast you for it, I appreciate people giving honest opinions.

I think the Te Amo World Series all suck. Most Altadis cigars suck, with only a couple exceptions.


----------



## Joemisery (Sep 3, 2009)

Like most people, I've had plenty of smokes that left me underwhelmed, but to date I've only had two cigars that I thought were gross. Acid Kuba Kuba (my first and last attempt at an Acid), and the Casa Magna oscuro. Tasted like toasted horse shit. Such a disappointment because I love the Casa Magna Colorado.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

El Mejor and Graycliff. Complete caca.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, real quick, I have yet to smoke a Graycliff. 

I have a Double Espresso relaxing in the humi right now...

Why does it sound as if Graycliffs are crapola?

Are they just mass producing too much? Does the flavor really suck that much? What's the deal?

I remember, when I first joined puff.com. everyone was pretty much anti-gurkha, I don't know why still, but they were.

Is 2010 anti-graycliff?


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm also not sure of the backlash on Graycliff. I've read most of the 5 least fave cigars thread and see that Graycliff's 1666 is on there a few times. To me, that's been one of my favorite smokes so far. Flavor is there but it isn't horribly overpowering. 

I know I'm new so I certainly won't offer my opinion as anything more than that of a n00b, but that's definitely a go-to smoke for me at the moment.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

There are sticks that you know you won't even bother the second time, it has taste of hot air from blow dryer topped w/ slight hint of bug spray. I still have one laying around if anyone is interested


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Blackham said:


> There are sticks that you know you won't even bother the second time, it has taste of hot air from blow dryer topped w/ slight hint of bug spray. I still have one laying around if anyone is interested


I don't know Joe, it clearly says "De Luxe" on the tube. That might be high quality bug spray we're talking about.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't know Joe, it clearly says "De Luxe" on the tube. That might be high quality bug spray we're talking about.


I think it means it comes with french fries...:bowl:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Ok, real quick, I have yet to smoke a Graycliff.
> 
> I have a Double Espresso relaxing in the humi right now...
> 
> ...


Double Espresso is a very good smoke:thumb:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> My worst experiences :
> 
> CAO Italia : lots of harsh and tobacco taste only. I don't know how people may adore them
> *Perdomo Habano Corojo* : one of the most beautiful looking cigars, great burn, amazing ash but absolutely bland taste


You lost me with this one, I smoked the first cigar out of a box of Petit Coronas last night and was suprised at how good it was.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Bunker said:


> You lost me with this one, I smoked the first cigar out of a box of Petit Coronas last night and was suprised at how good it was.


Maybe it was a bad box because all of them were boring. But then I asked some guys in my country who tried them and they told me the same :hmm:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a fiver of five different Padilla cigars once. All of them seemed quite bland and boring. I must have had something wrong with me that week or something because people seem to rave about the Miami one.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of both the Miami and the Dominus as well as the 1932 Signature. The Cazadores is pretty bland and I've yet to try the Habano, Hybrid and others. They're one of my go-to brands as they haven't done me too wrong yet.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> I had a fiver of five different Padilla cigars once. All of them seemed quite bland and boring. I must have had something wrong with me that week or something because people seem to rave about the Miami one.


How long did you rest them?


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Perdomo Punta Gordas, Dog rockets... Tastless, wastes of time, money and butane!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Blackham said:


> spanish galleon.. first few draws come w/ garbage bin smell... once it was gone there was a hint of sourness along the first 1/2, second 1/2 it got plugged thank god


I had a couple of Spanish Galleons from a local B&M and actually enjoyed them. And as long as I'm posting here, I never had a Davidoff I liked. Too mild for me, but not quite dog rocket status, just not my thing!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh and by the way, I laughed more on this thread than on the jokes forum. And that's no B.S.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

lbiislander said:


> I had a couple of Spanish Galleons from a local B&M and actually enjoyed them. And as long as I'm posting here, I never had a Davidoff I liked. Too mild for me, but not quite dog rocket status, just not my thing!


Hmmm.... I am not a huge fan of Davidoff either, but I do remember a quality product particularly when I smoked the Millennium. The price, however, is prohibitory to me for that particular product.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds very common but whenever someone says "oh you got a bad one" or "oh maybe if i give it time and rest it out" "ohhh maybe shipping was bad" or "ohhh i was unlucky" 

Can we just accept the fact that maybe our taste buds disagree with our cigar selection? Makes me wonder... I might go back to pipe smoking again. I realize after a span of 8-months of cigar research, heartfelt beads, 2 humidors, smoking high ends (padron) and low ends (flor de oliva) that consistency is hard to find. Is that true?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> Sounds very common but whenever someone says "oh you got a bad one" or "oh maybe if i give it time and rest it out" "ohhh maybe shipping was bad" or "ohhh i was unlucky"
> 
> Can we just accept the fact that maybe our taste buds disagree with our cigar selection? Makes me wonder... I might go back to pipe smoking again. I realize after a span of 8-months of cigar research, heartfelt beads, 2 humidors, smoking high ends (padron) and low ends (flor de oliva) that consistency is hard to find. Is that true?


Consistency is indeed hard to find. You are correct.

After taste, I value consistency the most. That's why I value certain brands more than others.

Nothing upsets me the most than when I get a cigar that is stellar or real good and then the blend changes or something about it changes. Yes, it might be my palate, but if you have been smoking something for a while, you start to really know it.

Not too many brands maintain that consistency.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Are they just mass producing too much? Does the flavor really suck that much? What's the deal?
> Is 2010 anti-graycliff?


Put it this wa,y I saw it myself at IPCPR this year. Graycliff had a very nice spread in the hall. White with huge chandelier hanging from the ceiling nice looking chairs, nice open area, etc.... one thing was missing..... Customers (shop owners, press, etc....) That goes to show you, its not just us, its alot of people. Some like them, the majority don't _it seems_.

I don't like their cigars period. Tried a few, some more than once, just didn't like them! The only cigar they *roll* that I like is the new La Palina. Other than that...... no thanks.

Gurkha is a hit and miss because of one reason and one reason only:_ The owner does not smoke cigars!!!_ He gets random (probly not too random) people to blend "his" (Gurkha) cigars and lets his people tell him if its worth $3 or $15 a stick.

*O yeh, this is my 3000th post!*
:whoo::clap2::dude::whoo::clap2::dude::whoo:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Gurkha is a hit and miss because of one reason and one reason only:_ The owner does not smoke cigars!!!_ He gets random (probly not too random) people to blend "his" (Gurkha) cigars and lets his people tell him if its worth $3 or $15 a stick.
> 
> *O yeh, this is my 3000th post!*
> :whoo::clap2::dude::whoo::clap2::dude::whoo:


How do ya like that quality control?
That's funny-- real funny.

I think I have had one Graycliff, and it was pretty awful. 
The Gurkha Regent is not all that bad, actually. After a year, they are real good. I had one that was 2 years old that I was going to pop, but humidity control issues derailed that, if you know what I mean. Oh well.

Congrats on the postings. The community appreciates it.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Put it this wa,y I saw it myself at IPCPR this year. Graycliff had a very nice spread in the hall. White with huge chandelier hanging from the ceiling nice looking chairs, nice open area, etc.... one thing was missing..... Customers (shop owners, press, etc....) That goes to show you, its not just us, its alot of people. Some like them, the majority don't _it seems_.
> 
> I don't like their cigars period. Tried a few, some more than once, just didn't like them! The only cigar they *roll* that I like is the new La Palina. Other than that...... no thanks.
> 
> Gurkha is a hit and miss because of one reason and one reason only:_ The owner does not smoke cigars!!!_ He gets random (probly not too random) people to blend "his" (Gurkha) cigars and lets his people tell him if its worth $3 or $15 a stick.


Wow, that's really interesting. You're referring to Hansotia, I assume? That's stunning. I couldn't believe the owner of a cigar company with that popular a brand name wouldn't smoke himself. Insanity.

And I've only had three Graycliffs as yet. The G2, the Turbo and the 1666. First two are relatively meh but I greatly enjoy the 1666. I've heard great things about their other lines, such as the Espresso, Professionale, Crystal (I think that's the one) and others. Maybe they're more style over substance.

I certainly agree their prices are massively inflated.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

BKDW said:


> How do ya like that quality control?
> 
> The Gurkha Regent is not all that bad, actually. After a year, they are real good. I had one that was 2 years old that I was going to pop, but humidity control issues derailed that, if you know what I mean. Oh well.


I heard the Envoy was more preferred over the Regent. I had one Regent and wasn't overly impressed, so I'm hoping if I ever get around to picking up an Envoy it'll be a bit better.

I do enjoy their micro batch offerings and even moreso their Empire Series a ton.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

VersionX said:


> I heard the Envoy was more preferred over the Regent. I had one Regent and wasn't overly impressed, so I'm hoping if I ever get around to picking up an Envoy it'll be a bit better.
> 
> I do enjoy their micro batch offerings and even moreso their Empire Series a ton.


you are probably right....

I am not into their cigars very much to know.

The Regent was not outstanding, but it definitely was no yardgar after that year of rest.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Just like wine, I guess it would be hard to find complete taste consistency for any manufacturer. Every season you get different quality crops, which affect the final taste.

But I do agree that consistency is a good thing. Just that it's hard to achieve.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

BKDW said:


> you are probably right....
> 
> I am not into their cigars very much to know.
> 
> The Regent was not outstanding, but it definitely was no yardgar after that year of rest.


Give the Empire Series a shot. They've got six varieties and all are very smooth smokes. I'm partial to the V myself, as it's very creamy and surprisingly strong for a connecticut wrapper smoke, but the whole line is worth your time.

I made the mistake early on of smoking one of the Grand Reserves (the one infused with Louis XIII cognac) before I could truly appreciate it, let alone give it a good rest in the humi. Damn my wasteful impatience.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Yo should put these all on the OP as they come up, for easy reference.


I agree anything thompson sucks, there cuban mistakes are smokable with age, but that's it.
cohiba black, as I just mentioned. In another thread, I have had 5 and t was like sucking pizza threw a coffe stirer. I would say any acids, but some people do like them.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

as if this wasn't self evident, King Edward Imperial. Not even the quality of a drug store cigar. Yeah I was in highschool when I smoked it but every time i gas up and see them in the station i get a little nauseous. It was like dog turd mouth wash that coated my whole mouth for 2 and a 1/2 days. Graycliff was also quite unremarkable:smoke:


----------



## CigarBoss (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Gents!

If I may also I would like to add a few smokes to your decent sized list.
I would say stay away from La Gran Fuma which is made by George Rico and someon else. Its a real nasty smoke, Its not even just disappointing it's just CRAP! The Rocky Patel Conneticut ....don't waste your time on that, about as much flavor as a piece of newspaper. The V.L by Gran Habano is crap as well. Oh and one of the crappiest is the 1997 Corojo by Cusano....nasty smoke. Flavor profile on that was like a cashew nut that had been laying on your kitchen floor for 2 years.

Hope this helps!
-Regards and Long Ashes!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I especially like threads that beat up on Graycliff and Gurkah. Helps keep new guys from wasting their hard earned cash on them.

Think I'll grind up my remaining G2's and Jerka's to use as fertilizer. Mmmmm, maybe not. Might kill the plants. :nod:


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> I especially like threads that beat up on Graycliff and Gurkah. Helps keep new guys from wasting their hard earned cash on them.
> 
> Think I'll grind up my remaining G2's and Jerka's to use as fertilizer. Mmmmm, maybe not. Might kill the plants. :nod:


I can certainly understand disliking the G2's, but which of the Gurkhas did you not care for to that level?


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I have one to reaffirm: Baccarat. It tastes like sweetened grass clippings. There's much better sweetened cap cigars out there, if that's your thing.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Now here's a touchy thread, because if anything is a "to each his own" thing it's definitely a cigar. To me, I'm not a Graycliff fan, had one & honestly wouldn't recommend it but the thing is to someone else, he/she might love them so I'm not saying to stay away from them I'm just saying that I personally don't care for them. Maybe you will but you'll never know if you don't give it at least a shot because there are some cigars that I never thought I would like but after trying them, either in a sampler or just picking up a single that I found I truly enjoyed so Good Luck finding your own taste.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

VersionX said:


> I can certainly understand disliking the G2's, but which of the Gurkhas did you not care for to that level?


I've tried many of them, at least 7 or 8. The 101 Maduro was particularly sickening.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Fair enough. I've found them to be OK, decent enough sticks for the price range. Certainly not the "Rolls Royce of Cigars" that they'd like to be referred to as. 

The Centurian Perfecto is one I have yet to grab due to cash constraints but I consistently hear good things about. The others I've listed previously are very good choices as well. I've let friends with more refined tastes than mine try the Empire Series and they were shocked at the quality. 

Not Cuban good, of course, but quality (especially considering I paid $49 for the box) nonetheless


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Yo should put these all on the OP as they come up, for easy reference.


I wish I could, but it seems like I can't edit posts past a certain time.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

I've generally been very diligent about reading several reviews on a particular brand before purchase. This has allowed me to avoid the worst out there, however, there have been a couple of brands that have consistently disappointed. 

The first is Rocky Patel. I've smoked several RP Brothers and RB Decades. Both were boring flavor wise and both had severe construction/burn issues. They were not horrible tasting, just not worth the money and effort. The other brand was the Partagas Black Label Maximo. Odd tasting, poor construction and a smell that seemed to overwhelm other cigars in my humidor. I gave them away as a gift to someone that actually liked them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I wish I could, but it seems like I can't edit posts past a certain time.


 I have seen it down many times before, I would ask a mod as to how its done, it might be somethng they have to aprove.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Entan said:


> I've generally been very diligent about reading several reviews on a particular brand before purchase. This has allowed me to avoid the worst out there, however, there have been a couple of brands that have consistently disappointed.
> 
> The first is Rocky Patel. I've smoked several RP Brothers and RB Decades. Both were boring flavor wise and both had severe construction/burn issues. They were not horrible tasting, just not worth the money and effort. The other brand was the Partagas Black Label Maximo. Odd tasting, poor construction and a smell that seemed to overwhelm other cigars in my humidor. I gave them away as a gift to someone that actually liked them.


The only RP cigar I really like is the Edge. So many good cigars to choose from, so little time.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> The only RP cigar I really like is the Edge. So many good cigars to choose from, so little time.


Haven't tried the RP Edge yet. I'll have to give it a shot. The one I will say I enjoy of theirs is the Fusion. I've had it in the churchill size and it was a very solid smoke with a very reasonable price point.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> A. Turrent


Actually, this is incorrect; Te-Amo Cigars are manufactured by Un Toro. Take a look at the label and logo:










I have no idea why the Matadore is on the label, I usually see Un Toro behind Taco Bell snacking out of the dumpster to help meet his production quota.

This story, while 100% made up, contains no more BS than the average Te-Amo cigar.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll agree with the 5 Vegas and Gurkha opinions. They aren't horrible, just much better out there for the money, humidor space and smoking time. I also avoid _*some*_ of Rolando Reyes work, specifically the Special Aged piramides. Again, they aren't bad, just not worth it to me.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

As far as Graycliff goes, I've always thought it was an issue with the MSRP. They seem to put a very high value on mediocre smokes. The 1666, for example, has an MSRP of over $10 but can be had in samplers all day long for $2-$3, because they're just an average smoke and that's all they're worth.

Gurkha does the same thing and compounds the problem by producing a ridiculous number of blends. But I think they get a bit of a bad rap. Some Gurkhas are actually pretty good. The Park Avenue has been listed several times in this thread, and while I agree they're one dimensional, I happen to like that dimension. I didn't think I'd like them at all when I first tried them since I'm not usually a mild cigar fan, but I was pleasantly surprised.

All that said, Graycliff and Gurkha are not among my favored brands.

And my contributions to the list: La Herencia Cubana and Onyx Reserve. I owe Onyx another shot I think, but know I'm not a La Herencia fan.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Broz said:


> I have one to reaffirm: Baccarat. It tastes like sweetened grass clippings. There's much better sweetened cap cigars out there, if that's your thing.


God, yes. I bought a 5'er of Baccarats because somewhere I saw them recommended for noobs. The sweet wrapper immediately turned my stomach and then the taste of the cigar was awful. I still have 3 of the stupid things sitting in my humi. When I run out of room, I'll probably toss them.

Thompson ruined me on a couple right off the bat. Before I realized they have some quality problems I tried a Gurkha Legend and an RP Sungrown from them. I absolutly hated both cigars. Now that I've seen that their cigars are suspect I'm willing to give them both another shot (from a different supplier). Make a noob mistake of getting a sampler from Thompson and ended up with a bunch of dried out nasty cigars.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> God, yes. I bought a 5'er of Baccarats because somewhere I saw them recommended for noobs. The sweet wrapper immediately turned my stomach and then the taste of the cigar was awful. I still have 3 of the stupid things sitting in my humi. When I run out of room, I'll probably toss them.
> 
> Thompson ruined me on a couple right off the bat. Before I realized they have some quality problems I tried a Gurkha Legend and an RP Sungrown from them. I absolutly hated both cigars. Now that I've seen that their cigars are suspect I'm willing to give them both another shot (from a different supplier). Make a noob mistake of getting a sampler from Thompson and ended up with a bunch of dried out nasty cigars.


Same thing almost happened to me. I had placed an order for their humidor +100 sticks sampler figuring that at least some of them would have to be decent. I read horror stories like yours (and MANY others) about Thompson online and promptly cancelled the order. They'd even already shipped it so I went as far as to send it back unopened when it came. I wanted no part of Thompson and their crap they pass off as cigars.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> And my contributions to the list: La Herencia Cubana and Onyx Reserve.


I'll second on the La Herencia Cubana!! I usually give those dogrockets to guests that "think" they are a great cigar! Usually it's hard for me to keep a straight face when I hear a remark like "wow, this is a good cigar". To each his own I guess.


----------



## Darth-Raven (Oct 22, 2010)

I never understood what people were saying about cheap machine rolled "drug-store" cigars.

My shipment of handmades hasn't made it to me at the FOB yet and I smoked a :laser:el-cheapo last night since I didn't have anything else.

:laser:NEVER AGAIN!!! I certainly understand now... better to go without...

Hope they come in on the mail bird today!

:cb


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you can call them cigars... Makers Choice Naturals. Very cheap and very crappy.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Darth-Raven said:


> I never understood what people were saying about cheap machine rolled "drug-store" cigars.
> 
> My shipment of handmades hasn't made it to me at the FOB yet and I smoked a :laser:el-cheapo last night since I didn't have anything else.
> 
> ...


Goes without saying that anything that is not hand-rolled falls into the "cigars to avoid" category for me.


----------



## aristotle (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm still learning which cigars fit my taste, however, a few of the cigars considered to be avoidable really aren't inherently flawed. I'd have to go smoke another Gurkha to find out why people here say to avoid it. The last few Gurkhas I had were not wonderful but they were good smokes with no real problems. The Graycliff G2, which I smoked a few weeks ago, was an average cigar. I wouldn't say to avoid it. It smoked well. The only property I didn't like was the tea flavor. It cloyed too quickly for my tastes. And the 5 Vegas Gold? The one I smoked smoked well. There were no significant problems with draw, burn, or flavor. I thought the flavor was a bit perfume-y with a very slight nuttiness. I didn't enjoy the flavor all that much. However would I tell others to avoid it? No, it would be a great cigar to introduce to a new smoker. However, would I say the same thing about a Dutch Master and White Owl? Absolutely not. Why? For one, they both forgo decent tobacco and attempt to obscure with fruit flavorings. They also taste like paper and ash.

What am I saying is that perhaps the cigars that should be avoided are the ones that consistently have problems with construction and a very poor flavor--ie tastes like a Grape flavored White Owl that was left out in the rain or has a very potent ammonia or chemical taste/smell.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

aristotle said:


> I'd have to go smoke another Gurkha to find out why people here say to avoid it. The last few Gurkhas I had were not wonderful but they were good smokes with no real problems.


I wonder about Gurkha's myself. Ive had a few that didnt impress me at all, but the other day, I picked up a Vintage Shaggy Maduro that was probably the best cigar Ive ever had. I could tell that it had some age on it, I dont know if that explanes it, but it was an awsome smoke. I went back and bought the rest of them. I dont know if Gurkha's are inconsistent, or some blends are just way better than others, but I have found at least one thats good.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rocky patel R4... couldnt even finish it, extremely harsh, wrapper completely fell apart, left a horrid taste in my mouth for a few hours... on the bright side i only paid 8 bucks for a 5'er... on the down side i still have 4 left... i smoked it after 2 months in my humi... i guess next time im home ill see how they are with a year and a half of age on them.. hopefully they are a little better... they could have just been very very young...

also churchill deluxe... extremely cheap cigar... not even worth the cost of the band on it... one of the first cigars i really smoked... yuck... still one of the worst tasting and smelling cigars... at least i didnt have to pay for it lol... heck black and milds are better then these.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

5 Vegas Limitada 2010. That taste was soooo bad (like feet, bitter grass, and piss) and the construction was terrible.

DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

lord sevein said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada 2010. That taste was soooo bad (like feet, bitter grass, and piss) and the construction was terrible.
> 
> DO. NOT. WANT.


Really? I just picked up a fiver of these about three weeks ago. They're currently in the coolidor resting. But the taste you described...wow, horrible.

I really hope I don't pick up the same flavors in mine, considering I'd read good things about them.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

lord sevein said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada 2010. That taste was soooo bad (like feet, bitter grass, and piss) and the construction was terrible.
> 
> DO. NOT. WANT.


Ah ha.

I hope the 2008 edition bears better fruit.... I have it sitting in da box about to pop soon.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought the EL Mejor Espresso's were really bad. The only cigar thats comes to mind when I think avoid is that one. Others were just bland but this one was just really offensive. I tried 3 at seperate intervals and just couldn't get more then half way done.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting on the El Mejor Espressos, as they (and to a larger extent, the Emeralds) are supposed to be a good bargain stick. I considered buying a fiver of them for awhile, but I refused to pay over 1$/stick for them. 

Sounds like even that would have been too much.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

To each is their own. For me....blah but there are some reviews here that would disagree. I want to say that everyone should try everything. My taste is not the same as yours. That being said when I see a dog rocket posted....maybe just get 1-2 instead of a box to find out what you like.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeff989 said:


> Rocky patel R4... couldnt even finish it, extremely harsh, wrapper completely fell apart, left a horrid taste in my mouth for a few hours... on the bright side i only paid 8 bucks for a 5'er... on the down side i still have 4 left... i smoked it after 2 months in my humi... i guess next time im home ill see how they are with a year and a half of age on them.. hopefully they are a little better... they could have just been very very young...
> 
> also churchill deluxe... extremely cheap cigar... not even worth the cost of the band on it... one of the first cigars i really smoked... yuck... still one of the worst tasting and smelling cigars... at least i didnt have to pay for it lol... heck black and milds are better then these.


Hey Jeff, I have a couple R4s with about 2 years on them. They were basically unsmokeable when I first got them, but they've turned into an ok throw away smoke. If you want, I can send you some so you can gauge where yours could be in the future.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

VersionX said:


> Interesting on the El Mejor Espressos, as they (and to a larger extent, the Emeralds) are supposed to be a good bargain stick. I considered buying a fiver of them for awhile, but I refused to pay over 1$/stick for them.
> 
> Sounds like even that would have been too much.


I had one from a sampler a few days back. They aren't a _bad_ stick, just mostly uneventful maduro flavors. They do have expert construction and ash very nicely (while walking around mine held for almost 2" every time). I would only consider more if closer to the $1 per stick range.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

The "medium filler" Private Stocks. I bought a fiver on cbid, and absolutely hated them. On the other hand, some Private Stocks are long-fillers, and those I like a lot.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Seeing they are getting quite some heat in other threads, would you recommend avoiding Davidoff?


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

HydroRaven said:


> Seeing they are getting quite some heat in other threads, would you recommend avoiding Davidoff?


I've never tried a Davidoff. However, I have tried Private Stocks of both kinds: medium filler and long filler. I thought there was a world of difference between the two, so I avoid the medium filler at all cost.

I wouldn't mind trying regular Davidoffs, if they weren't so damn expensive.


----------



## Madurofan-cl (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's my list - I know some have been mentioned;

5 Vegas Limitada - lousy construction and awful
5 Vegas Knuckle - should be used for germ warfare
Rocky R4 - HUH???? YUK
Macanudo - regular line - Give me a marlboro over these
Alec Bradley Maxx - not so much - but I love his new stuff
Onyx 
Anything that says Thompson on it!!!
Anything from CI that says "Legends" on it
I love Olivas BUT the Serie G Maddie - Yikes - I can't smoke it!

Just my not so humble opinion and to each there own!8)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I forgot til you mentioned it. But the alex bradley maxx, is the worst cigar I ha e ever had. I would rather have a white owl or phillies blunt.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha, I was going to say Gurkhas, but looks like someone beat me to it a long time ago.

DF


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Seeing they are getting quite some heat in other threads, would you recommend avoiding Davidoff?


Only had 1 and it was so mild it was tasteless. For what it costs, I'll go elsewhere!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

VersionX said:


> Interesting on the El Mejor Espressos, as they (and to a larger extent, the Emeralds) are supposed to be a good bargain stick. I considered buying a fiver of them for awhile, but I refused to pay over 1$/stick for them.
> 
> Sounds like even that would have been too much.


The El Mejor Emeralds are so bad that I shipped them back to CI. On my dime. I also dont like the Rocky Patel Edge. Like having a mouth full of dirt.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Gurkhas and Toranos......without question.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, seems Gurkhas have been getting a lot of heat. Never tried one myself, and I am hesitant to do so now.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Wow, seems Gurkhas have been getting a lot of heat. Never tried one myself, and I am hesitant to do so now.


 Ive had so-so Gurkhas, and Ive had awsome Gurkha's. Most are beter with age. Anyone who says that the whole brand sucks is either stupid or biased.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

It's reassuring to see Gurkhas on this list. A year ago I heard so much buzz about these cigars, but after buying assorted singles including the Assassin, I couldn't find one that I liked. Everyone has different tastes, however, and its fun to find your own.


----------



## itsjer (Jun 22, 2009)

Stevebro said:


> Lower priced, off-label Gurkhas (Park Ave, Sherpa) have been consistently lackluster to me. Maybe their higher priced stuff us good... don't know that I'll bother trying.


I agree on the Gurkha Park Ave. I had one in a sampler and it was horrible. It was the first (and last) cigar that I have smoked that had black ash.
I also agree that the Thompsons are horrible.


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

9 times out of 10 stay away from the Gurkha. Anything infused should be stored in a trashcan. 

Stay away from Kristoff and Sancho Panzas.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The only ghurka cigar I have had to date that I liked was the grab reserva, infused with hat candy ass johny walker. Weird. As I don't like infused cigars at all. But on rare occation that one is nice.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Madurofan-cl said:


> I love Olivas BUT the Serie G Maddie - Yikes - I can't smoke it!


I hope my experience is different. I just bought a ten pack of the torps on the jam. The only other Oliva cigars I've had were the Nub Habanos.

As for me, the only cigar I couldn't smoke was the Acid Cold Infusion Tea. I don't know about any of the other Acids, but this one was flat awful.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> The El Mejor Emeralds are so bad that I shipped them back to CI. On my dime.


A big +1 to that!!!!! They absolutely suck! And don't you love the phony reviews the CI guys do for each brand? You would thing the El Mejor Emeralds were right up there with Padron 1926 cigars the way they hype them. What a crock of caca! I read those reviews for sheer comedy relief now.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Dan-Hur said:


> I hope my experience is different. I just bought a ten pack of the torps on the jam. The only other Oliva cigars I've had were the Nub Habanos.
> 
> As for me, the only cigar I couldn't smoke was the Acid Cold Infusion Tea. I don't know about any of the other Acids, but this one was flat awful.


amen to the acid.

I, personally like the oliva mentioned. But I can't call it a favorite

I just remembered another horrible cigar. ...ambrosia, by drew estate. I used to smoke clove cigarettes. The djaram blacks. So I fought I would like this cigar. Its horrible even for a clove smoker. That's$ 7 I will never get back.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

I recently had a Monte Cristo White that I really did not like.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Wow, seems Gurkhas have been getting a lot of heat. Never tried one myself, and I am hesitant to do so now.


The thing you need to understand about Gurkhas is that there are 2 different types. There are CI Gurkhas and Gurkhas. CI Gurkhas are the ones that suck. But regular Gurkhas that are made for B&M's are good cigars. Like the Gurkha Evil for example. Excellent cigar. Unfortunately most people don't know that there is a difference and therefore just hate the entire brand.

But as for cigars I avoid:

-Brickhouse
-CAO Black
-Drew Estate Natural
-Nub Habano
-Rocky R4
-Joya De Nic Antano Dark Corojo
-Pirate's Gold
-Anything Victor Sinclair

I'm sure there are others I can't think of at the moment


----------



## J-P (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't know there were two types of Gurkha's, explains why I like some of the sticks at the local shop but was let down when I ordered off CI.

Learnt something new today!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Suzza said:


> The thing you need to understand about Gurkhas is that there are 2 different types. There are CI Gurkhas and Gurkhas. CI Gurkhas are the ones that suck. But regular Gurkhas that are made for B&M's are good cigars. Like the Gurkha Evil for example. Excellent cigar. Unfortunately most people don't know that there is a difference and therefore just hate the entire brand.
> 
> But as for cigars I avoid:
> 
> ...


You mean CI gets the Gurkhas defects or do they get their own crappy Gurkha lines?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> You mean CI gets the Gurkhas defects or do they get their own crappy Gurkha lines?


Its their own crappy Gurkha type lineup. Underaged, quickly thrown together for whatever CI occasion they are wanted for.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Its their own crappy Gurkha type lineup. Underaged, quickly thrown together for whatever CI occasion they are wanted for.


Hey Guys. For what it's worth, I emailed the folks at CI to see what they said about this, and here is what they replied:

*Customer Service response:*
Paul,

Thank you for being a Cigars International Customer!

We are one of the largest distributors of Gurkha Cigars in the Northeast. We have a wonderful relationship with Kaizad and as such we may carry different product than other distributors; we do not carry products that are inferior.

If there is anything else I may assist you with, please let me know at your earliest convenience.

Thank you,
Michel
Customer Service
Cigars International

Not sure what to make of it, but I'd be interested to buy one from CI and one from my local shop to compare them...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

pahuhnnj said:


> Not sure what to make of it, but I'd be interested to buy one from CI and one from my local shop to compare them...


That would be a good idea. If you do, let us know what you think.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I've mentioned it before but I am so pissed at myself for buying it that I will bring it up again. A. Turret Triple Play. It was the single most disappointing purchase of my young cigar career.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

pahuhnnj said:


> Hey Guys. For what it's worth, I emailed the folks at CI to see what they said about this, and here is what they replied:
> 
> *Customer Service response:*
> Paul,
> ...


There are quite a few that seem to only be avalible through CI, as well as some avalible just about anywhere. Ive had some from a friend who went crazy on the gurkha 5 packs, then anything else with their name on it. Just from what he had, singles seemed in better shape/looked better than the same thing in a 5 pack, and the 5 packs varied in condition, some I would consider seconds (or thirds) others were beautiful. The problem is, he takes the cellopane and the bands off everything, and has no idea what anything is. Ive been given a couple that I would be willing to buy a box of, but I have no idea what it was. Just the same, a few were dog rockets that Id like to avoid.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> The problem is, he takes the cellopane and the bands off everything, and has no idea what anything is. Ive been given a couple that I would be willing to buy a box of, but I have no idea what it was.


Man, that would drive me nuts. I'm all about removing the band but geez, at least wait till you're about to smoke it.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> The El Mejor Emeralds are so bad that I shipped them back to CI. On my dime. I also dont like the Rocky Patel Edge. Like having a mouth full of dirt.


I got one of those El Mejors in some sampler. Sauerkraut flavor; how did they do that?


----------



## Wombozie (Jun 22, 2010)

Really why on earth would you take the bands off before smoking. I would think you would want to know not to buy it again if you disliked it. :dunno:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Man, that would drive me nuts. I'm all about removing the band but geez, at least wait till you're about to smoke it.


 Ive been telling him the bands dont hurt anything, but he doesnt care. It sucks but I guess Ill have to spend a few hundred trying the whole line myself.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Eeeehhhh. I just pulled a 3 year old Macanudo out of the humi and my god. I could describe the flavors on the palate with the same words I would describe sniffing AJAX. I'm sure there is someone on here who has had a good experience with Mac's but I've quit them for good.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Eeeehhhh. I just pulled a 3 year old Macanudo out of the humi and my god. I could describe the flavors on the palate with the same words I would describe sniffing AJAX. I'm sure there is someone on here who has had a good experience with Mac's but I've quit them for good.


Not my go to smoke, but never had one that smelled like a sink cleaner.


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

Some one mentioned Flor de Flipinas, well first of all they cost 20USD for a Box of 20 ,,, second , they ship fresh rolled, that means 3mounth to go in the humi after shipping, thats why there dirt cheap , after atleast 3mounths you ll get a not great but good cigar , plus Tabaqueria has more to offer and they are good as well such as Antonio Gimenez , Flor de Filipinas Reserva , Independencia , but the rule is 3mounths in the humi.

To Avoid ,,, any thing from George Rico such as Gran Habano lines and 3 Siglos , stiff rolled dirt for me , and thats not earthy , thats dirt, except the habano but still boring .
Never tried GAR and AZTECA so dont know.

Gurkhas ,,, no sense spending so much for a blant cigar .

But padillas 1932 ,,, they are great , 100percent pleasure .

Te-amo ,,, Te-Odio , fermentation is the key I guess . 

Cuban Quinteros ,,, with the same price you will get a good non-cuban bundle.

Cuban Crafters Cupido ,,, way too bitter for me .


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

Madurofan-cl said:


> Here's my list - I know some have been mentioned;
> 
> I love Olivas BUT the Serie G Maddie - Yikes - I can't smoke it!
> 
> Just my not so humble opinion and to each there own!8)


Well it seems you dont like maduros with spice ,,, that cigar is a stone mark for maduros that others would like to copy in my biased opinion.
Dry fruits with chile with brawn sugar:martini:,,, yum
Send them all to me if you can!!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

nubchin said:


> Well it seems you dont like maduros with spice ,,, that cigar is a stone mark for maduros that others would like to copy in my biased opinion.
> Dry fruits with chile with brawn sugar:martini:,,, yum
> Send them all to me if you can!!!


Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> I got one of those El Mejors in some sampler. Sauerkraut flavor; how did they do that?


Must be that new technique where they take used sauerkraut barrels, dry them and use them to age cigars. It's called "krauting". It's supposed to impart more flavor.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

nubchin said:


> To Avoid ,,, any thing from George Rico such as Gran Habano lines and 3 Siglos , stiff rolled dirt for me , and thats not earthy , thats dirt, except the habano but still boring .
> Never tried GAR and AZTECA so dont know.
> 
> Gurkhas ,,, no sense spending so much for a blant cigar .
> ...


--I am usually not this harsh but, I have had NOTHING good from George Rico. Every single stick I have had from him bordered on smoking air. The Grand Habano Corojo #5 started out good, but the flavor disappeared after the first third. I was smoking air again. I even gave the Gran Habano Connecticut a chance. More air.

--As for the Padillas 32s, I am waiting them out-- they have their one year rest period...they will be on trial next summer. But I am expecting a good verdict.

--You said it about Te-Amo. There are some cigars out there that are so bad that you feel that the manufacturer is playing some kind of sick joke on you.

--Know only a little about CC's. Hope to change that soon though :wink:

--Give Cuban Crafters another chance. Those cigars probably need significant rest time (a year or more). To date, I have gotten nothing bad from them. They actually have a few gems. Try to get your hands on the 1959 Medina-- you won't be disappointed, I assure you.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> 9 times out of 10 stay away from the Gurkha. Anything infused should be stored in a trashcan.
> 
> Stay away from Kristoff and *Sancho Panzas*.


Huh?


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm trying to find a good Victor Sinclair but I can't. The Connecticut Yankee and Primeros are terrible. Haven't tried their Bohemian series yet though.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

1876 Reserve from Key West Cigar was the worst I have had so far. I couldnt even finish it and I am a budget smoker so you know its bad. The ammonia burned the back of my throat for a day. I have one still in the humi that I plan on giving to a friend Friday during fishing so I can watch his facial expressions as he tries to tell me its a good smoke. (he doesnt smoke cigars but wants to try one.) I guess I better have a good cigar to give him afterwards.

Also the Thompsons were the first cigars I bought online churchill craziness they have on sale. Found 1 that I actually liked but horrible burn and ash. I will never buy their brand again.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Now I know I why I don't bother checking this thread as much. It seems that when people get a poor smoke/flavor out of one, it's immediately written off. I have had above average experiences with several of the smokes mentioned here, even with minimal resting time. The way I see it, unless the cigar ABSOLUTELY made you want to puke or quit smoking cigars, I wouldn't write it off because the flavor wasn't what you expected or the burn was off. (note: sarcasm)


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> Now I know I why I don't bother checking this thread as much. It seems that when people get a poor smoke/flavor out of one, it's immediately written off. I have had above average experiences with several of the smokes mentioned here, even with minimal resting time. The way I see it, unless the cigar ABSOLUTELY made you want to puke or quit smoking cigars, I wouldn't write it off because the flavor wasn't what you expected or the burn was off. (note: sarcasm)


+1 for me


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

BKDW said:


> --I am usually not this harsh but, I have had NOTHING good from George Rico. Every single stick I have had from him bordered on smoking air. The Grand Habano Corojo #5 started out good, but the flavor disappeared after the first third. I was smoking air again. I even gave the Gran Habano Connecticut a chance. More air.
> 
> --As for the Padillas 32s, I am waiting them out-- they have their one year rest period...they will be on trial next summer. But I am expecting a good verdict.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!!!!!! dont mension My Sweet Medina !!!! I would sell my evita for that stick shhhhhhh. My mouth waters saying the word Medina,,,:help:

I said Cupidos ,,, they were too bitter after 3 mounth so I might as well rest them for another 3 or your 1 year sound logic. By the way they are some cool looking box press I can tell you (a shame reason to buy a cigar) .
But i am still picking around Cuban Crafters lines.

About CC`s , I am a noob too , so far in robustos the cohibas , ramon , parties are just brazilian thick ass angels for me , just yum . But the Diplomaticos was a surprise for me, small batch production using monte leafs .

The padilla 1932 ,,,, just try them , I smoked it right of the truck , great blend.

Goerge Rico stuff , yes you said it all, totaly agree.:frusty:


----------



## nubchin (Sep 15, 2010)

OB1 Stogie said:


> Gurkhas and Toranos......without question.


Not tried all toranos but Exodus 1956 gives me a smile ,,, or am I alone?
Plus after reading the story behind this stick, I cant avoid smoking them to the nub. A piece of Cuban history to understand I think


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

BKDW said:


> --I am usually not this harsh but, I have had NOTHING good from George Rico. Every single stick I have had from him bordered on smoking air. The Grand Habano Corojo #5 started out good, but the flavor disappeared after the first third. I was smoking air again. I even gave the Gran Habano Connecticut a chance. More air.


Have you tried the G.A.R.? I didn't think much of them at first, but a couple of weeks later and the flavor really came through. First cigar I've ever needed a nubber for, actually. CI used to sell 10 packs on the jam for 20 bucks, but they've recently started charging 30. I'd still say they're worth the money at that price, but at 20 they were a fantastic deal.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Citizen Zero said:


> Eeeehhhh. I just pulled a 3 year old Macanudo out of the humi and my god. I could describe the flavors on the palate with the same words I would describe sniffing AJAX. I'm sure there is someone on here who has had a good experience with Mac's but I've quit them for good.


I quit them about 3 years ago. Not because I thought they were bad, just monotonous. Exactly the same flavor (or lack thereof) from beginning to end. Tried the Mac Maduro; Same story. Tried the Mac Robust; Same story. Zzzzzz...


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Now I know I why I don't bother checking this thread as much. It seems that when people get a poor smoke/flavor out of one, it's immediately written off. I have had above average experiences with several of the smokes mentioned here, even with minimal resting time. The way I see it, unless the cigar ABSOLUTELY made you want to puke or quit smoking cigars, I wouldn't write it off because the flavor wasn't what you expected or the burn was off. (note: sarcasm)


Ditto. I'm tempted to write off an entire line sometimes, but then I have another one, and I am back on the bandwagon.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Now I know I why I don't bother checking this thread as much. It seems that when people get a poor smoke/flavor out of one, it's immediately written off. I have had above average experiences with several of the smokes mentioned here, even with minimal resting time. The way I see it, unless the cigar ABSOLUTELY made you want to puke or quit smoking cigars, I wouldn't write it off because the flavor wasn't what you expected or the burn was off. (note: sarcasm)


I agree....

I generally give the cigar a "probation" period. I also try to smoke 3 or more of them before I render my final "verdict".

Generally, I try to rest them a minimum of 6 months before commentary. For many of the sticks that I smoke, that might not be enough time. Some of the sticks I get shipped in from Miami need well over a year. Even La Finca, the dirt cheap Nicaraguan, has surprised even me after the 1 year mark. It was I thought dog rocket even up to the 8th month period, and then, boom! They are now quite good actually.

If there is a cigar that I did NOT do those things with and I write about them here on the forum, I will say so.

So yes, as for George Rico, I am indeed writing him off. I gave his sticks probation and I smoked many of them. Even after "airy" experiences with his G.A.R sticks and the Corojo #5 (after 8-9 months rest), I even ordered the Gran Habano Connecticut #1, thinking maybe these were different. What a waste of 15 bucks-- cardboard wrapper and no flavor.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

nubchin said:


> Oh no!!!!!!! dont mension My Sweet Medina !!!! I would sell my evita for that stick shhhhhhh. My mouth waters saying the word Medina,,,:help:
> 
> I said Cupidos ,,, they were too bitter after 3 mounth so I might as well rest them for another 3 or your 1 year sound logic. By the way they are some cool looking box press I can tell you (a shame reason to buy a cigar) .
> But i am still picking around Cuban Crafters lines.
> ...


Sorry about the mentioning the Medina. That is one of my top 3 all time smokes. That is a truly GREAT smoke-- complex and rich as HELL. You just don't get that with too many NC's.

I am sure the Cupidos will turn around after a year.... I have never had a disappointing stick from Cuban Crafters. I love their work. One smoke from them that I was interested in was their bundle Don Quijote....


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Must be that new technique where they take used sauerkraut barrels, dry them and use them to age cigars. It's called "krauting". It's supposed to impart more flavor.


I tried them a couple years ago. Each came with a bratwurst and mustard. You can age these things til the cows come home and they still remind me of a bad day in Munich


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

BKDW said:


> --I am usually not this harsh but, I have had NOTHING good from George Rico. Every single stick I have had from him bordered on smoking air. The Grand Habano Corojo #5 started out good, but the flavor disappeared after the first third. I was smoking air again. I even gave the Gran Habano Connecticut a chance. More air.
> 
> --As for the Padillas 32s, I am waiting them out-- they have their one year rest period...they will be on trial next summer. But I am expecting a good verdict.
> 
> ...


I've tried a lot of the Value cigars from Holts and boy do they stink up the room. These are really bad cigars. I respect Holts because they do have some great house brands but the cheap crap they sell is awful!


----------

